# My 6 inch square loom. My new toy.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought this from one of our KPers It is so much fun and I'm using wool going to sew them together and lightly felt them. My first project will be a scarf. Soon to buy a Heddle loom. Just practicing and having fun. I can make 3 or 4 squares in just a short time. I knit so slowly so it's nice to see something come so fast.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Isn't it fun to get new 'toys' and master them! You are doing great - keep up the good work and please post a picture of your scarf when you get done!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I have one of those old Weave-It looms, have been wanting to use it for a long time. Thanks for the inspiration, I shall move it higher on the list!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Awsome, do you have a name for your 6" square loom? Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

always good to learn something new!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think we called it a Looper Loom, I have 2 blankets that my Step-Dad made using one of those looms. He made blankets and gave them to all of us.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hand/pin loom is what this one is called it was from Blue butterfly Originals. I have seen them on ebay and amazon. There are different sizes this one is a 6x6 there is also pin and peg types. My next weaving practice is the herringbone weave.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Hand/pin loom is what this one is called it was from Blue butterfly Originals. I have seen them on ebay and amazon. There are different sizes this one is a 6x6 there is also pin and peg types. My next weaving practice is the herringbone weave.


Thank you so much for the information! Sounds great, working on the Herringbone weave, it is a beautiful design.

:thumbup:  revan


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That looks really interesting. Hope you show a photo when it is finished.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Love your loom!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I bought this from one of our KPers It is so much fun and I'm using wool going to sew them together and lightly felt them. My first project will be a scarf. Soon to buy a Heddle loom. Just practicing and having fun. I can make 3 or 4 squares in just a short time. I knit so slowly so it's nice to see something come so fast.


Wow! I just bought one at a yard sale for a dime, but I have forgotten how to thread it. If you could help me with directions, I would surely appreciate it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Go to this sight she has a video you can watch and go along with. It took me a few tries now I know it very well and do not have to look. Have fun with your find. I'm making other looms out of frames and wood.
http://bluebutterflyoriginals.com/


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

My Weave-it loos have a book of patterns to weave - I spent a trip to Billy Grahams's Cove in NC (12 hours each way) - weaving a zillion 4" squares - crocheted them together to make pouches and filled with with herbal moth repellant (Southernwood) - they sold like hotcakes!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

My Weave-it looms have a book of patterns to weave - I spent a trip to Billy Grahams's Cove in NC (12 hours each way) - weaving a zillion 4" squares - crocheted them together to make pouches and filled with with herbal moth repellant (Southernwood) - they sold like hotcakes!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Exercise for the brain is always learning something new.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have had more exercise for my brain lately with all my new hobbies. My brain thinks it needs a rest. lol lol lol So now I have to many things going on and need to finish something off. lol lol


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Delighted that you're having a great time with the loom!

Hazel


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes they are fun. I have a two inch and a four inch and am making squares to make into a vest. I am using wool sock yarn.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I have one just like that but haven't done anything with it yet. How do you finish the squares so you can take it off the loom without it unraveling?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

When you are done weaving there are no raw edges. Just need to sew or crochet the squares together. So fun. Be careful if you buy one on e-bay. There is a man that makes them, but he will send you the wrong on when you order. It dose not make the correct square. PM meet to get more info.


Bloomers said:


> I have one just like that but haven't done anything with it yet. How do you finish the squares so you can take it off the loom without it unraveling?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought it would unravel to when I went to pull it off but it does not I work my way around the first 2 side and take them off the pins. Then I just lightly pull it off comes off really easy and does not unravel


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice  enjoy


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I bought this from one of our KPers It is so much fun and I'm using wool going to sew them together and lightly felt them. My first project will be a scarf. Soon to buy a Heddle loom. Just practicing and having fun. I can make 3 or 4 squares in just a short time. I knit so slowly so it's nice to see something come so fast.


Looks like you are having a lot of fun with your loom, are you going to connect the squares your making. What are you going to make with them.

I remember making a large blanket some time ago.

Sending you a PM re: the quilt items you asked about.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Go to this sight she has a video you can watch and go along with. It took me a few tries now I know it very well and do not have to look. Have fun with your find. I'm making other looms out of frames and wood.
> http://bluebutterflyoriginals.com/


thanks for the link!!! I have a round one.. and I am wondering if it could be used for weaving too ??? its worth playing around with.. I saw where someone used a large hoop like those hula hoops to make a rug.. I bet it could be done the same way only in a smaller scale.. then joined together some how.. thanks for the inspiration.. my imagination is going wild this morning .. LOL


----------

